# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  TBN, Benny Hinn.....

## Sefedin

Pershendetje,

Besoj se shume nga ne kemi pare apo degjuar per programet dhe fushatat e ndryshme qe shfaqet ne TBN (Trinity Broadcasting Network). 
Ka pasur, dhe ka, mjaft diskutime nese ajo cfare ben TBN eshte mjaft e drejte dhe e 'shendoshe' apo jo. 
Poashtu, Benny Hinn (qe ka sherbesen e tij Benny Hinn Ministries) shpesh ka fushatat e sherimit (crusades) neper vende te ndryshme dhe sheron njerezit qe shkojne atje per sherim 'nga Benny Hinn'. 

Une kohe me pare kam percjelle disa nga keto programe.... por desha te dij edhe nga ju dhe te diskutojme pak se cfare mendoni ju ne lidhje me kete dhe si do te ishte qendrimi juaj. 

Ndoshta ia vlen te vizitoni edhe keto faqe:  www.tbn.org       dhe    www.bennyhinn.org



_ne Krishtin_
Sefedin

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Benny Hinn shkon te 'sheroje' njerez vetem ne vende te pasura. S'e kam pare ndonjehere te shkoje ne vende te varfera. Canadian Broadcasting Corporation pati bere nje dokumentar per te ku tregon se si perzgjidhen 'te semuret' nga stafi i tij e se sa shpenzon ai per vete e familjen. Ishte skandal. Le te mos kujtoje ndonje qe eshte paraplegjik se mund te cohet ne kembe e te sherohet prej tij..Stafi i tij s'ka per ta lene ate person ti afrohet skenes.

Sidoqofte te habit fakti qe kudo ku shkon ai, stadiumet i mbush tumbllas...

----------


## Elton80

Benny Hinn eshte mashtrues dhe hipokrit qe shfrytezon besimin e njerezve te thjeshte dhe te paditur per te mbushur xhepat e tij dhe per te fituar fame.

100 here turp per kete lloj deshmie qe i jep jo te krishtereve nje te drejte te madhe te sulmojne Krishterimin.

"Sherimet" fiasko te ketij sharlatani te bejne per te vjelle. E gjitha kjo vjen nga keqinterpretimi i shkrimeve ne lidhje me "sherimin me besim".

Une personalisht kam qene ne nje nga keto stadiume, dhe pashe dhjetera njerez te semure qe u larguan duke share Krishtin me fjalorin me te ndyre, pasi erdhen ne stadium duke besuar se Jezusi do t'i sheronte sipas fjaleve te Benny Hinn, por realiteti i tregoi ndryshe.

Per shkak te atij mashtrimi te Benny Hinn, ata njerez ka mundesi te mos njohin Krishtin kurre ne jete. Demi qe ai dhe te tjere si ai i kane sjelle Krishterimit dhe Krishtit vete do njihen vetem ne perjetesi.

Vras mendjen pse nuk shkon ai ne spitale, azile pleqsh, vareza, etj, te sheroje e te ringjalle njerezit, por i sjell calamanet qe mezi ecin ne stadium dhe manipulon njerezit per te besuar se ata u sheruan.

Turp i madh! Zoti i shperblefte sipas mashtrimeve te tyre.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Beni hinn ishte nje pjes e ketij fenomeni qe u shfaq ne vitet 70 80 ne ameriken e veriut. Tani nuk ka me asnje dyshim se kush eshte beni hinn, nje mashtrus i pa skrupullt. Nuk e di nese eshte ne burg tani apo jo.

----------


## Elton80

Jo nuk eshte ne burg, por eshte teper aktiv edhe sot ne TBN dhe rrjete te ndryshme televizive. E sheh edhe sot ne TBN te pakten 2 here ne jave. Kjo tregon gjendjen e mjeruar te kishes sot qe ai te kete nje audience aq te madhe qe e degjon, beson, dhe mbeshtet herezite e tij.

----------


## deshmuesi

Beni kujdes ne ato qe gjykoni. Mendoj se dhe apsotulli Pal po te ishte sot ne Amerike,, te njetejn gje do te thoshit. 
Vetem disa kohe me pare, Benny hinn predikoi ne Indi, ku pjesmarja ishin mbi tre miljon njerez. Mbreteria e Perendise do njerz besnike dhe jo farisenj. Kush jeni ju qe gjykoni sherbetorin e tjetrit??? Ajo qe sot ju duket me e lehte per tu bere( gjykimi) do te jete pikerisht barra me e rende per ju para Perendise.  
 Te dashur vellezer, nuk jemi ne kete bote per te gjykuar, por jemi pikerisht per te shpallur shpetim. Sa per Benny Hinn, jam duke u lutur per sherbesen e tij, pasi kjo eshte detyra e nje te krishteri. Sa per gjykimin se cfare ai fiton dhe si, mendoj se eshte Perendia Ai qe di gjithshaka. Por beni kujdes se mos behi kundershtare te Perendise. 
Nuk e di Eltonn 80, por kur lexoj shkrimin tend ne kete teme, dhe menyren tende  te te folurit ndaj nje sherbese te Perendise, vertet ndjeje frike dhe them se eshte guxim i nje te marri. Me keto fjala nuk kam qellim tju fyej por tju tregoj se ka dhe virgjeresha te marra.
 Te njejtin gje bejne disa edhe me Janullatosin. Edhe pse une nuk i perkas sektit orthodhoks, deshmoj dhe them se, menyra se si disa i kundervihen Janullatosit, eshte vertet inatcore dhe aspak e frytshme per besimtaret orthodhokse. Beni kujdes ne ato qe gjykoni, sepse sic gjykoni ashtu edhe do te gjykoheni. Maturimi ne Krishti, varet nga "gjerat" se si  i shehni  dhe gjykoni.
  Deshmuesi

----------


## Elton80

Vella i dashur,

Po te ishte sot apostulli Pal ne Amerike nuk do te thoshim te njejtat gjera, pasi apostulli Pal i sheronte ne te vertete njerezit, dhe nuk merrej me manipulime ashtu sic ben Benny Hinn. Keto jane fakte vella, nuk duan shume mend, prandaj une s'kam frike te flas hapur.

Ti permend 3 milione veta ne Indi qe ai u predikoi. Ajo qe ti nuk sheh vella i dashur eshte se kur ata 3 milione veta te shikojne qarte mashtimin e tij per "sherimet", do kthehen kunder Krishtit, dhe demi qe ai ben eshte kolosal, shpesh here i pariparueshem. Ky eshte abuzim dhe nje turp qe gjera te tilla behen ne emrin e Jezusit. 

Sic ta permenda vella, nese ai do ta kishte dhuntine e sherimit, le te shkoje ne spitale, azile, qendra paralitikesh, etj, dhe nese vertete do sheronte dike ai, ta premtoj qe njerezit do vinin vete tek ai dhe nuk do kishte nevoje ai t'i mundonte calamanet te vinin ne nje stadium.

Njerez si Benny Hinn me herezite e tyre largojne nga Krishti ata njerez qe shohin mashtrimin e tyre dhe e fusin edhe mesazhin e Krishtit ne nje thes me mashtrimet qe ata shohin. Sikur ti te shikoje cfare demi sjellin ata, do mendoje me thelle per poziten tende.

----------


## friendlyboy1

nje her ne shqiperi e kam par dhe un videot e beni hinn dhe me te vertet e besova qe ato qe ai bente ishin te verteta, pak te pabesueshme por mendova se gjith keta njerez aty duhet te jen te verteta. Dhe nuk kisha dyshim qe ai ishte vertet njeri i zotit, por kur erdha ne usa pash ne disa tv si CNN dhe NBC emisione qe nxirrnin ne shesh skandale te cilat i len nen hije skandalet e molestimit te kishesh katolike. Beni hinn eshte nje mashtur megjithate sdo te thot qe te gjith ata qe kan misionet e tyre jan te till.

----------


## Peniel

Pershendetje!

Me preku kjo teme dhe deshiroj te jap mendimin tim lidhur me kete teme. Pa dashur te mbeshtes askend dhe pa u bere gjykates mbrojtes dhe akuzues. Do them mendimin tim lidhur me kete person i mbeshtetur ne Fjalen e Zotit. Ekzistojne dy probleme kryesore ose me mire dy paqartesi, dy pyetje.

1) A sheron me te vertete ky njeri?

2) Nese po, perse ka kete fame te keqe?

1) Une besoj se po. Dikush permend perse ai nuk shkon ne spitale, azile etj. te sheroje njerez te cilet kane nevoje ashtu sic Pali dhe te tjere benin. Te dashur vellezer. Te mos harrojme nje hollesi qe ka kaq shume rendesi. Nje njeri sherohet nese ai beson se do te sherohet. Pra, nese ai beson se Krishti do ta sheroje ai do te sherohet. Mos harrojme qe apostujt ishin te caktuar nga vete Krishti dhe Pali si i fundit iu shtua grupit te apostujve kur vete Krishti iu shfaq dhe e caktoi per sherbimin e tij. Te mbushur me Frymen e Shenjte ata ishin Perendia vet ne Toke. Krishti i dorezoi celesat e Kishes dhe cdo gje qe do lidhej ne Toke ishte lidhur edhe ne qiell dhe cdo gje qe do te zgjidhej ne Toke ishte e zgjidhur ne Qiell. Me pak fjale dua te them qe nuk kemi pushtet te plote ashtu si apostujt kishin, por duhet besim, pa besim nuk ka asgje nuk funksionon asgje. Fakti qe keto njerez nuk sherohen dhe largohen te indinjuar nuk deshmon gje tjeter vecse mosbesimin e tyre. Ne Betsaida kishte shume te semure por Krishti shkoi dhe sheroi nje njeri te vetem. Perse? Gjejeni vete.  :buzeqeshje: 

2)  Fama e keqe nuk eshte gj e tjeter vecse lufta e djallit kunder cdo besimtari dhe vepre te Perendise. Kjo ka ekzistuar dhe ekziston edhe ne ditet e sotme. Dhe per mendimin tim ky njeri pra nese sheron ne emrin e Krishtit nuk ka se si te ngelet jashte sulmeve te djallit.

flm

----------


## friendlyboy1

beni hin nuk eshte i vetmi "misionar" qe i ka ber rrush e kumblla parat qe njerzit dhurojn ne kishe ka dhe misonar te tjere njeri prej tyre emri i te cilit nuk po me kujtohet vdiq kete jav ne usa ne moshen 75 vjec. Ai kishte vendosur te merrte si rroge vetem nje dollar ne vit por te kishte liri te pakufizuar per te bler cdo per te cilen "misioni" kishte nevoje.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ashtu sic e kam theksuar edhe ne shkrimin tim te meparshem, sherbesa e Pastor Benny hinn, eshte nje sherbese qe ne qender ka Krishtin.  

 Ketu ka plot te krishtere, te cilet me papergjegjesi japin deshmi sa te gabuara aq dhe te rrezikshme. Beni kujdes se mos jeni kunder Perendise me deshmite tuaja. Kjo eshte keshilla ime per te gjithe keta te krishtere, te cilet sulmojne sherbesen e pastor Bennit. 

 Le te ndalemi vetem ne nje fakt te vogel, persa i perket sherbeses se pastor Benny Hinn. Nese  do te llogarisim vetem  njerezit, te cilet kane digjuar shpalljen e ungjillit permes sherbeses se ketij te krishteri, numri  arrin ne miljona njerez. Pra ju qe perpiqeni te sulmoni nje te krishtere si pastor Ben, mbi cfakte e mbeshtesni luften tuaj? A mendoni se Perendia ju ka vendosur te gjykoni te krishteret ne sherbesen qe ata kane ndaj Perendise?  Vetem fakti qe milojna njerez ne mbare ruzullin tokesor, permes sherbeses se Beny Him, digjojne dhe marin shpetmin ne emer te KRishtit, eshte fakti me i forte qe rrezon cdo sulm tuajin ndaj tij. 

 Duket sikur une mbroj pastor Benn, por ju siguroj se une shpall ate qe shoh gjate dherbeses se tij. Pra shoh Krishtin te shpallet si i vetmi Zot e Perendi Shpetimtiar. Perse syte tuaj, nuk mund te shohin kete LAVDI te Perendise pergjate sherbeses se tij? Perse goja juaj nuk mund te deshmoje nje fakt te tille? Kush qendron pas jush, dhe ju con ne sulm ndaj vellajt tuaj, i cili sot po shpall lajmin e shpetmitn ne mbare boten?  Si mund te pretendoni se kini Krishtin, kur sulmoni Krishtin ne sherbese?  Ja pra lufta juaj ka nje motiv, dhe nje sulmues, i cili qendron pas jush dhe ju yshten ne lufte ndaj vete Perendise. Mos mendoni se satani do te veproje me ju ashtu sic ai vepron me boten. Ai eshte shume i sterholluar dhe mafjoz ne te gjitha veprat e tij. Ai di te manipuloje fare lehtesisht, nje zemer qe urren besimtaret e tjere  te krishtere. Kur ti nuk e pranon pastor Benn si nje vella ne Krisht, satani di te thure me plot mjeshteri ne zmeren tuaj, luften ndaj Perendise.  Por ti mund te thuash: si mund te di une qe pastor Benn eshte vertet nje besimtar ne Krisht? Shiko sherbesen dhe frytin e sherbeses se tij,  dhe keshtu do te mund te  cmoni frutin. Por ju shihni matejren dhe fokusoheni ne gjerat materjale. Po ju them edhe njehere se, mishi ju con ne gjykim, ndersa Fryma ne paqe me Perendine. Kuptoni gjene me te rendesishme te besimit  ne Krisht: Nuk jemi ne kete bote per te gjykuar askend, por jemi qe te shpallim dhe ti sherbejme Krishtit. 

Eltoni perpiqet te na shpalle Krishtin, dhe me pas me te njejten goje ai perndjek Krishtin. Sepse KRishti tha: cdo gje qe tju beni njerit prej ketyre te vegjelve te mij, ma kini bere mua. I Krishteri ka frike ndaj ketij pohimi te Zotit tone Jezus Krisht. Ketu nuk jam duke thene se, Eltoni nuk eshte besimtar ne Krisht. Por jam duke treguar se cdo kush mund te bjere ne mashtrim te djallit, nese ai sulmon vellane e tij ne Krisht.  Kur une shoh dhe digjoj se si pastor Benn shpall Krishtin dhe sheron ne emer te KRishtit, atehere ke jam duke sulmuar? Eshte marezi te thuash se une sulmoj pastor Benn. 

 Nje dite ishe me nje mikun tim te krishtere, dhe po shihnim ne televizor nje sherbese te pastor Benn. Pati shume mrekulli dhe sherime, te cilat i pohuan me gojen e tyre, vete njerzit e semure. Miku im filloi ti shohe me nje mosbesim duke mos u fokusuar  ne mrekulline e Perendise, por duke u fokusuar ne ate cka ai kishte digjuar rreth ketij te krishteri. Une e pyeta: A nuk ke veshe e te digjosh se cfare keta njerez pohojne me gojen e tyre? A nuk e sheh si si keta njerez me lote ne sy, dhe te eksituar nga nje mrekulli hyjnore therresin emrin e Krishtit? A nuk digjon deshmite e tyre rreth semundjeve qe ata kan patur, dhe se si Perendia Zoti Krisht i ka sheruar? Ai me tha: Po, keto i shoh, por problemi im eshte menyra se si ai i rrezon perdhe, dhe kjo me duket si nje ginjeshter. Ja pra satani eshte ne gjendje te te manipuloje dhe te te largoje nga mrekullia e Perendise, duke te bere qe te fokusohesh ne gjerat e tjera, te cilat nuk mund te hedhin poshte mrekulline e Krishtit. Le te shkojme per nje moment tek ngjallja e Llazarit. Nje mori judejsh, qendronin para varrit te Llazarit. Cfare ishin duke pritur keta? Kush prej tyre dinte se cfare Krishti do te bente me njeriun e vdekur Llazar?  A varej mrekullia e Perendise nga opinjonet  dhe mendimet e judenjve? Aspak. Perendia dinte plotesisht se cfare Ai do te bente. Ai do te bente nje mrektulli, e cila ne qender te vet do te kishte LARTESIMIN e LAVDISE se emrit te  Perendise( lexo varg 4-ter). 

Por cfare ndodhi pasi JEzusi kreu kete mrekulli? Fakti qe kemi perpara na tregon se, te gjithe judenjte e pane mrekulline e Perendise( ngjalljen e Llazarit) por vetem nje "PJESE" i dha lavdi Perendise,  dhe kjo ishte pikerisht ajo "PJESE" qe i PERKISTE Perendise. Po "pjesa" tjeter e judejve cfare beri? Ajo shkoi dhe e PADITI Jezusin tek keshilli prifteror fariseik. 

 Ja pra te nderuar te krishtere, kjo eshte dhe arsyeja se perse ju dhe une nuk shohim dhe marim te njejtin " gje" prej sherbeses qe kryen pastor Benn. Syte e mij, shohin mrekulline e Perendise pergjate sherbeses qe kryen pastor Benn, dhe ky fakt me ben qe ti jap Lavdi vetem Perendise. Kjo, sepse  Ai i jep keto mrekulli ne menyre qe te lartesohet ( ne kishen e Tij) dhe te shpallet( ne bote) Emri i Tij. Me tej, pak rendesi ka per mua nese ishte Benny Him apo dikush tjeter ai qe kreu sherbesen. Ja se si i tha nje dite Benny hinn nje plake, e cila kishte ardhur posacerisht ne nje sherbese, per te mare sherim.  Kjo plake ishte e semure dhe e paralizuar prej shume vitesh. Ajo levizte vetem me karoce prej shume vitesh. Nje dite dikush i foli asaj per kete sherbese qe bente pastor Benn, i cili do te vinte se shpejti ne shtetin e tyre. Keshtu ajo se bashku me miken e saj vajten ne kete sherbese, te cilat  zakonisht kryen ne stadiume te mbuluara, dhe  pjesemarja eshte rreth 15mije njerez. Pasi kjo plake  u  sherua dhe ungrit me kembe, i tha pastorit Benn: Te faleminderit qe me sherove. U nisa kastile qe te te takoja dhe te te njihja personalisht. Por pastor Benn i tha: Kush eshte ky Benny Him, qe ti te nisesh e ta takosh kastile?  Per mua, ai eshte nje azgje. Por une do te them nene e dashur se, Emri i Atij qe te sheroi, eshte Jezus Krishti. Kete kerko te njohesh, se Ai eshte Miku me i mire, i cili na shpetoi nga vdekja. Dhe me pas pastor Benn i shpalli asaj lajmin e shpetmit, duke u lutur se bashku me te. 

 Atehere ju pyes: Kush jam une ( dhe ju) qe te gjykoj pastor Benny Hinn? 

 Ai eshte i pasur, thote dikush, dhe ka ............ "Kaut qe LERON, mos ja shih gojen". Tani ju pyes: ju shikoni "gojen e kaut" apo "Punen" e tij?  Cdo koment eshte i kote. Gjykimi tek ju vjen per shkak te MISHIT. ky eshte konkluzioni im per te gjithe ata qe pa te drejte gjykojne te krishterin ne sherbese. Edhe njehere e them: nuk jam duke mbrojtur pastor Benny Him, por jam duke deshmuar vepren dhe sherbesen e Krishtit, ne boten ne te cilen ne jetojme.



Deshmuesi

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk e kuptoj pse ja vendosni fajin Benny Hinn... . Benny eshte nje produkt i mashtrimeve te Kishave gjate shekujve te tere. Apo mos valle duhet te shkojme ne katedrale gotike, te sperkatemi me ujen plot me erza qe te jemi me afer Zotit ?

Ju qofshit.

----------


## Matrix

Une nuk e njoh Benny Hinn, por fakti qe mund te kete kryer mrekulli, qofte dhe duke permendur emrin e Jezusit, nuk e ben ate automatikisht nje person te denje per t'u besuar. Krishti sheh zemrat e njerezve. Te njejten gje duhet te bejme dhe ne kur vendosim "te brohorasim" apo "te mohojme" dike.

Dhe dicka tjeter.
Nuk eshte aftesia mrekulliberese, por aftesia per te duruar Kryqin, ajo qe tregon nese je apo jo i krishter.


Per me teper hidhni nje sy ketu:
http://www.aloha.net/~mikesch/tbn.htm

----------


## Elton80

Deshmues,

Nuk besoj se kam thene me ndonje vend qe Benny Hinn eshte profet i rreme apo nuk predikon ungjillin e Krishtit. Ai predikon ungjillin e sakte, por kjo s'ka te beje fare me sherbesat e "sherimeve" qe ai ben.

Ka plot te shpetuar qe jane komplet te ngaterruar me doktrina te gabuara, prandaj thjesht sepse ai predikon ungjillin s'do te thote se cdo gje tjeter eshte e sakte.

Sa per gjykimin do ishte mire t'i hidhje nje here syte ne Bibel vella dhe ta lexoje cfare thote, ne vend qe te mbeshteteshe tek ndjenjat apo ato qe sheh ne televizor.

Nese ti paske pare "mrekullite" qe Benny ben ne televizor, le te te them se une i kam pare ne stadium vete me syte e mi, dhe cfare efekti kane ato tek njerezit, le te te them se televizori s'ti tregon te tera, ose me sakte te tregon ate qe Benny do qe ti te shohesh, por realiteti eshte ndryshe, dhe ato qe ndodhin ne te vertete ti  s'ke per t'i pare ndonjehere ne televizor.

Une nuk bazohem as nga televizori, as nga ndonje mjet tjeter per te gjykuar ate. Une bazohem ne Bibel per ato qe them, si dhe ato qe kam deshmuar vete ne lidhje me sherbimin e tij.

S'kam ndermend te debatoj me ty per Benny Hinn, pasi e kuptoj qe kjo eshte e pafrytshme, por thjesht dua te te them se kur vjen puna tek "sherimet" ai eshte mashtrues, dhe ai vete e di mire kete pune. Po te shikosh frytet e tij, ata jane besimtare qe cdo gje e bazojne ne ndjenjat dhe shqisat e mishit, ne vend qe te shikojne cfare thote Zoti per to.

Vellait qe permendi se sherimet ndodhin vetem kur njerezit kane besim, le te te them se se pari, Jezusi ringjalli te vdekur (qe s'kishin shume besim ne ate moment), dhe se dyti sheroi disa qe s'kishin besim. Se treti, kush kujton se je ti te thuash qe ata qe s'u sheruan tek fushatat e Benny Hinn se nuk kishin besim? Ku e njeh ti besimin e tyre? NE te kundert une kam pare vete mjaft qe shkuan me besim se do sheroheshin, vetem per te gjetur te kunderton.

Kjo prish vepren e Krishtit, s'e nderton ate.

----------


## Peniel

Matrix

Nuk e di se ku e gjete kete link, por ia vlen te shikosh dhe studiosh me kujdes te gjitha. Nejse, duhet te kemi kujdes per shume njerez te tille. Shikojme dhe degjojme kaq shume sa kemi shume e me teper informacion per keta njerez. Po per XHOSHUA qe ndodhet ne Nigeri? 

ns

----------


## Peniel

> Vellait qe permendi se sherimet ndodhin vetem kur njerezit kane besim, le te te them se se pari, Jezusi ringjalli te vdekur (qe s'kishin shume besim ne ate moment), dhe se dyti sheroi disa qe s'kishin besim. Se treti, kush kujton se je ti te thuash qe ata qe s'u sheruan tek fushatat e Benny Hinn se nuk kishin besim? Ku e njeh ti besimin e tyre? NE te kundert une kam pare vete mjaft qe shkuan me besim se do sheroheshin, vetem per te gjetur te kunderton.
> 
> Kjo prish vepren e Krishtit, s'e nderton ate.



Une dua te te them se te pakten kjo Bibla ime thote se pervec te vdekurve qe nuk kishin nevoje te kishin besim qe te ktheheshin ne jete sepse ne asnje vend te Bibles nuk thuhet qe te vdekurit kane kete mundesi dhe kete fuqi(ndoshta ti mund ta kesh provuar, kush e di) te gjithe te tjeret ne Dhiaten e Re u sheruan vetem me besim, dmth duke pasur besim ne Jezusin se ai do t'i sheronte.

Une jam askushi te gjykoj besimin e te tjereve dhe per me teper te atyre qe kane qene te pranishem ne keto fushata te Benny-it, por u perpoqa te shpjegoj se sherimi nuk varet nga besimi yt nese ai njeri do te te sheroje ose jo, por nese beson se Jezusi do te te sheroje. Pastaj te te pyes dicka? Ti ku e pe besimin e tyre? Ku e kuptove se cfare lloj besimi kishin ata ne zemer qe te mund te flasesh me kaq siguri?

Ndoshta do te ishte me mire te lexoje me mire Biblen sepse nuk kane asnje baze ato qe thua. Me vjen keq.

Hiri i Perendise me ju!!!
ns

----------


## deshmuesi

Elton me vjen keq se, ti je kontradiktor me ato qe pohon. Mendoj se nuk e vlen me tej, pasi dhe Pjetri po te ishte ne vend te Benn, do te thoje te njejtat gjera. Une nuk kam qene ne ndonje stadium, por kam para njerez te sheruar te cilet kan shpallur vete mrekulline e Krishtit ne ta. Mos valle ata i ka blere Benn dhe i ka mesuar te thone te tilla gjera? Nes eshte keshtu ateher, si mundet ky njeri te shpalle ungjillin drejt dhe te mos jete nje i reme???? Ti thua se Benn nuk eshte i reme dhe nga ana tjeter thua eshte mashtures. E kupton se je jo ne binare te beses se vertet, por je ne gjykim te besimit te tjetrit. Mua nuk me intereson se cfare ti mendon rreth ketij te krishteri, pasi une ne te shoh sherbesen e Krishtit, dhe se si ungjilli dhe lavdia e Perendise digjohet cdo jave nga 50mije njerez. Nuk mundet qe nje mashtrues te doje Krishtin,  dhe nga ana tjeter te shperndaje ungjillin e tij. Ne besojme tek  Perendia i gjalle dhe i vertete, dhe syrit te Tij nuk i fshihet azgje. Perpiqu te mos shohesh  me syte dhe mendimin e  te tjereve. Leri opinjonet e kishave dhe religjioneve, dhe digjo deshmite qe japin te sheruarit, te cilet ne te shumten e rasteve jane njerez me se te zakonshem dhe jo aktore.

----------


## Elton80

Marku 6

5 Dhe nuk mundi të kryejë aty asnjë vepër të pushtetshme, përveçse shëroi disa të lëngatë, duke vënë mbi ta duart.
6 Dhe çuditej për mosbesimin e tyre; dhe dilte nëpër fshatra përreth e i mësonte.

Ja nje rast konkret ku Jezusi sheroi disa qe s'kishin besim. Une s'po them qe Zoti nuk sheron, une po them se Benny Hinn s'ka asnje fuqi sherimi.

Ne Bibel Timoteu ishte semure, mos do thoni qe ai s'kishte besim?

Une nuk jam kontradiktor ne ate qe them Deshmues. Nuk e kuptoj llogjiken tende. Cfare ka shpetimi te beje me "sherimet" nga Benny? Absolutisht asgje! Mos do te thuash se te Krishteret nuk ecin ne mish, apo nuk mund te genjehen me doktrina te gabuara, apo te genjejne te tjeret?

Zgjohu nga gjumi vella, dhe merre te verteten nga Bibla, jo nga manipulimet skenike qe sheh ne televizor nga vidiot e Benny Hinn.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Marku 6
> 
> 5 Dhe nuk mundi të kryejë aty asnjë vepër të pushtetshme, përveçse shëroi disa të lëngatë, duke vënë mbi ta duart.
> 6 Dhe çuditej për mosbesimin e tyre; dhe dilte nëpër fshatra përreth e i mësonte.
> 
> Ja nje rast konkret ku Jezusi sheroi disa qe s'kishin besim. Une s'po them qe Zoti nuk sheron, une po them se Benny Hinn s'ka asnje fuqi sherimi.
> 
> Ne Bibel Timoteu ishte semure, mos do thoni qe ai s'kishte besim?
> 
> ...


Athere le te vij ne nje pyetje te drejtperdrejte, per ju Elton: Te gjithe ata qe dalin atje ne podjum, dhe plot lote dhe gezim shpallin se u sheruan ne emer te Krishtit jane mashtuesa dhe ginjejne, apo vertet jane sheruar? Per kete dua pergjigje te drejtperdrejte.

----------


## Elton80

Vella i dashur, ne rradhe te pare duhet te dish se te vendosesh per vertetesine e dickaje duke u nisur nga ato qe sheh apo degjon, ne vend te Bibles eshte gabim fatal per nje te krishtere, pasi shqisat mund te genjehen kollaj.

Ne vend qe te vendosim vertetesine e dickaje nga ato qe shohim, eshte me e drejte te formojme mendimin tone nga Bibla dhe pastaj te gjykojme ato qe shohim sipas asaj qe Bibla thote.

Megjithate meqe me bere nje pyetje te drejtperdrejte dhe kerkon pergjigje, po ta jap ate. Sic ta thashe me pare, une kam pare vete ne stadium Benny Hinn dhe ajo qe ndodh eshte si me poshte. Shume nga ata qe shkojne ne stadium per ta pare ate, jane besimtare dhe e dine cfare do te ndodhe. Shume prej tyre shkojne me besimin e plote se do sherohen. Mendja e tyre eshte predispozuar per te krijuar kushtet e sherimit, nese ky eshte i mundshem. Une nuk dyshoj ne asnje nga ata qe duke qare lavderon Zotin se u sherua, por nuk kam pare asnje rast te mirefillte sherimi.

Shikoji vete videot. Shume nga ata qe dalin perpara kane semundje si kancer, dhimbje koke, leucemi, diabet, etj, etj.

Per momentin, per shkak te euforise, besimit, etj, etj, ata mund te ndihen te sheruar apo te mendojne se jane sheruar, por kjo s'do te thote se ndodhi vertete. Nuk po i akuzoj ata per mashtrim, por "sherimi" i tyre ne ato rrethana nuk gjykohet dot objektivisht, as nuk provohet dot.

Nje pjese tjeter e "sherimeve" jane te tipit "artriti me kishte bllokuar", apo "nuk po ecja dot", megjithate kur i sheh "mbas sherimit", madje edhe ne skene, ata akoma calojne. Ky nuk eshte sherim. Jezusi nuk beri sherime te pjesshme, por te plota dhe ato dukeshin qarte dhe nuk linin dyshim ne syte e deshmitareve.

Ne kaq vjet qe i kam ndjekur "sherimet" e tij, nuk kam pare asnje sherim nga Benny Hinn qe te futet ne ate kategori.


Cilin do te quaja une sherim? Ok, nje vizite nga Benny tek azili i pleqve, t'i ngrinte ne kembe ata qe kishin vite ne karroce, ky do ishte i dukshem! Nje vizite tek shkolla e te verberve, t'i jepte driten e syve sic ia dha Jezusi njerezve, kjo do ishte e pamohueshme.

Keshtu, une nuk po akuzoj "te sheruarit" per sinqeritetin e tyre, por ka plot gjera qe nuk shkojne me ato lloj sherbimesh. Une ta thashe qe nga fillimi vella, qe nese kjo do te ishte e vertete, s'do kishte njeri ne bote qe s'do kishte degjuar per Benny Hinn, dhe s'do kishte te semure qe s'do ta kishte provuar kete me besim.

----------

